# 1938 Elgin Rear Hub problems



## Mike Purkis (Jul 3, 2013)

Hey guys and gals,

I was hoping someone can steer a complete novice in the right direction.  Recently purchased a 1938 Elgin.  First thing I did was disassemble the front and rear hub, bottom bracket to clean and lube.  Before I started, the brake didn't work well and it was a little rough in the rear when coasting.   The rear hub components looked to be in good shape but very dirty and gummed up.  I cleaned everything real well, replaced the bottom bracket bearings whhc were very worn, cleaned the brake to make sure it was clear of grease, dirt and oil, lubricated and reassembled.   No improvement of the rear hub problem.  Front hub and crank are great.  It's a New Departure Model D hub.  After riding, I flipped the bike over and cranked the pedal and everything seems smooth. When I stop pedaling, it sounds rough and the chain pops as if the hub is catching.  Also, there's lag between when I attempt to apply the brakes and when the brake engages and the brake isn't strong.  Gradual slow down.  What's my troubleshooting process for determining what the issue is and repairing?

Thanks alot for your feedback!!

Mike


----------



## jpromo (Jul 3, 2013)

Any chance you used grease through the whole rear hub? The New Departure using a set of discs (as you probably saw) for stopping power. These must only get oiled real well and not greased to allow them to freely move and disengage. Grease everything else but the discs. New Departure is among the strongest and most reliable coasters in my experience. Smooth riders.

If this isn't the case, then you may have a worn part or two. The tabs on the discs may be worn down, the drive gear may be missing the tips of the teeth, etc. 9 times out of 10, the parts are good but sometimes they do need replacing. Good luck!


----------



## Mike Purkis (Jul 3, 2013)

I did put 10W20 motor oil on the discs and made sure I didn't get the lubricant on them.  I just checked out the sprocket.  Bike upside down.  Crank the pedal and le go.  If I let the pedals go freely, sometimes it sooth sometimes some intermitten roughness.  When I prevent the pedals from turning as it coasts, major roughness, whole bike rattling, and somewhat noisy.


----------



## snirt54 (Jul 3, 2013)

Some of the symptoms you describe can be caused by a broken transfer spring. A new spring is shown in the center of this photo. It is installed on the brake clutch shown on the left. The tab of the spring should fit into the slot of the clutch sleeve on the right.


----------



## Buster1 (Jul 4, 2013)

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?43759-1938-Elgin-Rear-Hub-problem


----------

